# HMS Dragon 1881



## noel.weare (12 mo ago)

My Great-grandfather, Francis Meagher Geoghegan was a surgeon aboard HMS Dragon at the time of his resignation from the British Navy on 3 January 1881 and leaving the ship on 28 February 1881 having served aboard for two years. 

I am seeking to find the Commander or Captain of this R.N. vessel around this period in 1881. The reason for this query is that I do not know where to search on the internet since I do not know his name.

I would be appreciative of any assistance thank you.

Noel Weare
[email protected]


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome,
The* Navy List *is the place to look. All that I can find online is 1881 corrected to September. The Commanders name is given as * Edward G Hulton *appointed 3 June 1880.








The Navy list : Great Britain. Admiralty : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Book digitized by Google from the library of Oxford University and uploaded to the Internet Archive by user tpb.



archive.org




There is also a *Navy List* corrected to Dec 1879. The Surgeon mentioned is *George Curtis* MD. Appointed 19 Feb 1879. I don't know if this is your man.








The Navy list : Great Britain. Admiralty : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Book digitized by Google and uploaded to the Internet Archive by user tpb.



archive.org




Most *major* libraries hold copies of the *Navy List*. If you need the edition covering Jan/Feb 1881 try there but it appears that edition has been lost or destroyed.
It would be a safe bet that *Hulton* was Commander when your man resigned.

regards
Roger


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Sorry, You did post his name
Here is a page from the Navy List Dec1879. You can make out your man but the place where serving and Date of Seniority have been badly copied.








The Navy list : Great Britain. Admiralty : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Book digitized by Google and uploaded to the Internet Archive by user tpb.



archive.org




regards
Roger


----------



## noel.weare (12 mo ago)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello and welcome,
> The* Navy List *is the place to look. All that I can find online is 1881 corrected to September. The Commanders name is given as * Edward G Hulton *appointed 3 June 1880.
> 
> 
> ...





Roger Griffiths said:


> Sorry, You did post his name
> Here is a page from the Navy List Dec1879. You can make out your man but the place where serving and Date of Seniority have been badly copied.
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your assistance with my query Roger as well as providing the links covering Francis Meagher Geoghegan (and his brother Charles Edward Geoghegan who was 4 years older) both surgeons in the Navy.

Thank you for your rapid response, and yes I did wish to 'see'
Best wishes
Noel


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
The Chatham historical Dockyard seem to have copies of the Jan-April 1881 edition of The Navy List in their library Perhaps a friendly e-mail will help with your research..
[email protected]



https://collection.thedockyard.co.uk/pdfs/navy_lists.pdf



regards
Roger


----------



## Luiz Carlos Bitencourt (Nov 28, 2018)

noel.weare said:


> My Great-grandfather, Francis Meagher Geoghegan was a surgeon aboard HMS Dragon at the time of his resignation from the British Navy on 3 January 1881 and leaving the ship on 28 February 1881 having served aboard for two years.
> 
> I am seeking to find the Commander or Captain of this R.N. vessel around this period in 1881. The reason for this query is that I do not know where to search on the internet since I do not know his name.
> 
> ...


Allow me to add >
"...Having commissioned she made passage to the East Indies Station. She took part in the Egyptian War in 1882 under the command of *Edward Grey Hulton*, landing a naval brigade at Suez. The naval brigade occupied the town, the Egyptian troops fled, and the burning of the town, which had been feared, was averted. In 1884 and 1885 she worked to suppress slavery in the Persian Gulf and east coast of Africa. By 1890 she had returned to Devonport.
She was sold for breaking on 24 September 1892" (See more at Wikipedia > HMS Dragon (1878) - Wikipedia ) (Luiz Carlos from Santos, Brazil).


----------



## Laskar (8 mo ago)

noel.weare said:


> My Great-grandfather, Francis Meagher Geoghegan was a surgeon aboard HMS Dragon at the time of his resignation from the British Navy on 3 January 1881 and leaving the ship on 28 February 1881 having served aboard for two years.
> 
> I am seeking to find the Commander or Captain of this R.N. vessel around this period in 1881. The reason for this query is that I do not know where to search on the internet since I do not know his name.
> 
> ...


Sunday Night April 3rd 1881 Census has Edward G Hulton as commander/captain and the ship located East of Salalah, Oman, Arabian Sea. One of my ancestors was a cook on the same vessel. Your g.grandfather does not appear on the census at that time, which makes sense.


----------

